# Keep Getting Malware On Avast



## junkertyge (Nov 1, 2004)

I have the free anti-virus AVAST on my computer. I like this anti-virus and it does work. The thing I'm getting now is that this Malware got onto my computer by either an website I was using or some where else. I was trying to order some eye glasses on this website for buying eye glasses and I used them before but I never had any problems until now. I could not continue to put in my order from my cart. Then this started to happening on to my computer. In Avast this message keeps coming up. 
An Suspicious hidden object (Rootkit) has been detected on my computer. It may be a malware infection. To get rid of it just deleted now (recommended) right away. So I do that. It shuts down my computer and then my Avast comes up on black screen scanning my local files it says. After that its' suppose to clean it and then my Windows Program starts up again. It looks like all my malware is gone. So when I go back online some times my home page don't come up right away which is my Yahoo page. Then after I try it again it comes back ok. While I'm online all seems ok but then soon that Avast message keeps coming back again. So I'm keep deleting it again and have to have my computer off again and do that scan. How can I know for sure that all my malware is gone for good? What else can I do? I even go under my Windows Defender to scan too and it says all is good after my scan nothing comes up. Only my Avast has this message and I hope it's getting off my malware every time I deleted it. Please tell me what I can do next?
It's frustrating to keep having my computer to quit or this message keeps coming up and it didn't do this until I was on that eye glass website trying to buy eye glasses. It was Zenni Optical that was the site I was using.
Thanks.
Nancy


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Do a System Restore back to an earlier time, as far back as you can, when your computer didn't have the Malware issues.


----------



## junkertyge (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks, for helping me. I'll try that.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Your welcome! Didn't expound and others have, including Kung:



> So yes, definitely try a system restore first; but NO, it won't always work.


 Per Kung.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You can also download and run Malwarebytes. I wouldn't go online without it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

lorichristie said:


> As long as Malware is your only real problem, than the result will be problem solved.


Unfortunately it's not always that simple.

To the original poster, there is always the chance that malware will slip through any blocker; regardless of whether it's free or commercial.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

lorichristie said:


> A System Restore is a very simple solution to Malware.


Going back to a previous restore point is a simple solution, if it works. My point was that some malware is still there after applying a previous restore point, and some can automatically reinfect the system if all components aren't removed.



lorichristie said:


> So, Nevada, you don't think the OP should do a System Restore?


I don't have a problem with applying a previous restore point, but I think he should be realistic about the probability of success. If that fails, I recommend trying to identify the particular infection and searching Google for a solution.



lorichristie said:


> Are you IT Certified or an MCSE or something?


Sorry, I work for myself. I have no need for certifications. Just for the record I respect those certifications, I just have no need to get one.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

It is wise to back up your files, but even better to get mirror imaging software, too (mirror image of your drive). There are a number of programs for different O/S. This would be for if you ever have to reformat your drive. I also have an external hard drive.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> I don't pay any one to fix my computer, either. A System Restore should be done first.



I disagree. The pc needs to be cleaned of any malware as the first attempt and this works 98% of time (yes I do this, amongst a lot more advanced other pc tech for a living and Kung will vouch for my credentials). In the event that the pc cannot be cleaned, then a system restore is the next logical step.

Malware by definition is only a generic term and applies to worms, viruses, trojan horses, scareware etc. By not first attempting to clean the pc of these, the programs are still on the pc regardless of the system restore. It would only take a unknowing person to see an executable in a folder and think "Hey what is this?" then double click on it and the pc is re-infected again...this happens a lot more then you would realize.

As for you assertion of IT certifications, MCSE etc that you implied to Nevada, in reality and today's tech world, these qualifications do not mean much. These certs for the most part were easy to obtain with little or no real world, hands on previous or current experience. I have seen people with enough letters after their name to form a major part of the alphabet, yet not know how to even adjust the pagefile size in Windows. I would rather hire a person such as Nevada then someone else who does not have a proven track record of experience and can only show their paper certs as any semblance of knowledge at best.

That said, and to fair, there are also many others who have the qualifications, but also have years of *high level* experience to back their credentials.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Up front, I'd like to apologize to Nevada! 

My response to him wasn't called for and I have deleted it rightfully so.



> > NOW, on to your post above. If you've been here any length of time, you'll know that the vast majority of people HERE tell people not to waste money on techs - at least at first. I can't count the # of times people got all upset because they spent hundreds of dollars getting their computer fixed...and then they find out we probably could have done it for them for free. *So I'd agree, and have for YEARS, that you don't need to run out to see a tech and pay money.*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Not a problem, Lori; I probably could have toned down my response as well (and will go do so now).

And we did/do get defensive from time to time because, bluntly put, for every 'good' person like you who gets a bit defensive and then retracts them....there are and have been people who walk in and think they are God's gift to the IT world.  I'm talking people who have called Nevada and myself and others names, said they flat out have NO clue, etc. 

And when you DO have that experience under your belt - much of it hard-fought and 'OJT' and such - and have it called into question....well, people will get a bit defensive.

That being said, there's also people out there who will say "Oh just take it to a good tech...you won't get help here." 

So I'm with you 100%. Anything that MIGHT work is worth a try, so long as it doesn't make a bad situation worse; and yes, I've seen System Restores work. I just want to make sure people know that they won't always work - but that's why this subforum exists.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I suppose the morale of the story is that bad things can and WILL happen to your computer - virus infections, failed hardware, Windows deciding to be cranky, whatever. Some fixs are easy and quick, others may be somewhat easy but take forever, and some and just plain difficult and take forever. 

Hardware and software prices are now cheaper than ever, so a strategy like "imaging" your drive (someone mentioned this above), is a good plan. 

Some of the "system recovery" software included with your PC when purchased somewhat falls into the "easy but can take forever" category... it also restores the system to a "like new" state, which may not be what you want - so imaging is still a good option even if you have (or have made) system recovery media.

Backup you data often - and by "your data" I'm referring to what YOU'VE created - photos, documents, etc... and consider a commercial system recovery software.


----------



## junkertyge (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks, everyone here for all your responses. Some is hard to understand by me as I'm not too much knowing about computers only the basics. I did try the Restore System and when I rebooted it back it seemed ok but it was not. It is still back on my computer with that message from AVAST coming up again every time I go onto the Internet. I try the malwarebytes too and yes it download ok and boy I found out I did have many files and others virues, malwares etc. listed after I scanned my computer. Then when I clicked onto my Fix All button only 100 files were fixed. All my other left about 400 or so I needed to upgrade to the paid version it seems. To get rid of everything then. Gee. I just deleted everything back off of my computer when I seen that. Not even sure how much it cost because no price was listed at all. Then I thought it may be another bad software of something else can get onto my computer. I'm about to phone a tech person on Dell as that is what my computer is. Just to see what they say. I do understand that most here don't care for them or is willing to let the people here help us. I do appreciate all the information I do get here on this Forum. Most or all do help me from time to time. That is why I put up my question in the first place. Besides having this problem, I'm having a time getting my Windows Update and Windows Defender Update to up date when I click on to update the latest versions. It won't get it at all. Says that I have an error 80072EFE means that a program is running onto my computer and is preventing Windows Update Service (SVCHOST) from accessing the Internet. It says that my anti-virus programs, Internet Security and Proxy Servers are doing this. Do I have to close out my anti-virus program (temperary) so I can at least get my Updates now? Gee Whiz. More Problems. This same error comes up on my Window Defender now too. So how do I get that fixed? Is this malware problem doing this problem too? I really want to fix my whole computer and I don't know how. I try scanning my computer all the time now with my anti-virus and my Windows Defender too. What else can I do? Please help? I may just see what the Dell people says. My husband wants to take out my battery or something in the computer and get it back from when we got the computer. Lucky we don't have very important things listed as I can just re-do every thing again in some files and such. We done this to our old computer we had when we had Windows 98. It did fixed the problems we had then until we lost the Windows program a few years later. So I'm concern about this. I don't like to do that, as I'm not sure if we do, that the malwares leave for good on the computer. We will loose everything and maybe the problems with the malwares won't leave at all then it was waste of time. I do get up all the time now this other message from Avast saying that an Malicious URL is Blocked under Avast Net Shield. So it seems to be working for that all the time now. Is that for the malwares too? That they are being blocked? Thanks.
nancy


----------



## jeff1981 (Dec 31, 2008)

I use a combination of Avast! Free edition, cCleaner, and Malwarebytes. I've found that this is a very effective (and cost free) method


----------

